# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Borderline - Artikels

## heartagram

*ik ben het zat, ik ben meisje van 19 jaar, gescheiden ouders, vader zwaar psychotisch, heb een zus en een half broertje en zusje van me vaders kant, woon nu bij me moeder en stiefvader, me stiefpa is depressief, me moeder is in de overgang, bij mij zijn diagnoses gesteld: borderline in ontwikkeling, zware PTSS (posttraumatische stress stoornis) depressieve stoornis en ik heb een kut verleden gehad met mijn vader. heb geen school afgemaakt, ben depressief, slik antidepressiva (seroxat), heb geen contact met me biologische vader want hem boeit het niet hoe het met mij is, de band met me stiefpa is niet zo goed, ik wil bijna elke dag wel dood, zie veel dingen negatief ook al zeggen andere dat alles wel goed komt  , ben al sinds me 12de aan het kloten met het altrecht, heb nooit de juiste behandeling gehad, heb aan automuttilatie gedaan, heb een enorm minderwaardigheids complex, ik blow me een ongeluk, heb nu geen psychologische hulp maar volgende week me eerste intake weer bij het altrecht, ik weet het niet meer ben het echt schijtzat echt heel erg, kheb ook last van woedeaanvallen en wil het liefst blowen en in me bed liggen en wachten tot dat ik dood ga.*
*kort gezegt: IK BEN ONGELUKKIG  EN WIL NIET MEER.*

 :EEK!:

----------


## ikkeuhhh

heej meid(K)
nouw..ik kan hier niet echt veel op zeggen he... maar ik wens je onwijs veel succses!! en nee,je mag niet toegeven :Frown: ...je bent het waar dat je leeft!!! geloof me nouw maar... je mag altijd mijn e-mail adres vragen hoowr!!!
xxx
me.

----------


## Pientje

Een interne dagbehandeling lijkt me wel op zijn plaats in jouw geval.
Ik denk dat de psychiater van Altrecht je ook zo zal doorverwijzen.
Opgenomen worden klinkt misschien niet leuk, maar kan je wel de rust geven die je even nodig hebt.

Veel sterkte.

----------


## tante pollewop

hoi meisje,

toen ik zo oud was als jij zag ik als een berg tegen het leven op, was onzeker en voelde me vaak niet de moeite waard. 

nu ik ouder ben denk ik wel eens : er is nog zoveel moois op de wereld om voor te leven. ik heb 2 mooie dochtertjes en ben erg blij dat ik ze zoveel liefde kan en mag geven.

dat gun ik jou ook en hoop dat je weer snel de mooie kant van het leven kunt zien ipv alleen maar de schaduwzijde

sterkte in deze moeilijke periode in je leven en probeer toch positief te blijven

veel liefs

----------


## Kees

Dag dame,
Er is geen schaduw zonder licht.
Jij bent de enige die jouw eigen licht kan laten schijnen.
Niemand anders kan dat.
de therapie welke je hopelijk ingaat gaat ook lukken als jij dat wilt en als je jezelf durft te confronteren met vragen die in jezelf zitten.
En weet je je hebt een groot voordeel, als je onderaan zit is er alleen nog maar een weg omhoog.
Aan scherven gaan is niet zo erg, geen geduld hebben met jezelf wel.
vraag je therapeut niet om medicijnen maar om meditatietechnieken zodat je je eigen rust leert kennen. alles werkt van dat punt.
Ik heb er gezeten en ben weer terug en ben heel erg blij dat ik er nog ben.
wanhoop is een moment waar je van kunt gaan leren.
daarna is het niet alles bepalend meer.
gewoon koppig niet opgeven , daarna komt met tijd de rest wel.
Ik heb me gevoeld alsof ik naast de snelweg van het leven kniediep in de klei probeerde mee te ploeteren, pas toen ik op de plaats rust leerde maken en van daaruit zo ver kwam om mijzelf de juiste- af en toe pijnlijke -vragen leerde stellen kwam ik verder. 

Eerst je kop helder, dus effe dimmen met het blowen,
En sta jezelf een leuk ding per dag toe om mee te beginnen, niets groots
maar lekker klein en haalbaar en waar je van kunt genieten, gewoon lekker kneuterig. Helemaal niks mis mee.
Ik hoop dat je 't haalt meid.

----------


## Leontien

*Borderline*

Bordeline is een persoonlijkheidsstoornis die gekenmerkt wordt door impulsief gedrag, zwart-wit denken, extreem reageren en relaties niet goed kunnen onderhouden. De mate waarin gedrag kan per persoon verschillen. Ook kan de uiting van gedrag verschillen tussen mannen en vrouwen. Zo zal een man sneller naar de alcohol of een drug grijpen en een vrouw sneller naar het eten. 

Symptomen zijn:
- Verlatingsangst. Hierbij kun je denken aan aantrekken en afstoten van mensen, maar het kan ook zijn dat er wordt geclaimd.
- Instabiele relaties. Vriendschappelijke relaties en liefdesrelaties zijn van korte duur, maar wel heftig. De ander wordt heel erg geweldig gevonden of juist gekleineerd. Hierbij wordt dus heel zwart-wit gedacht. Liefde tonen zal moeilijk zijn, omdat die is weggestopt.
- Impulsiviteit. Eerst handelen en dan nadenken past hierbij. Je kunt dan denken aan geldverspilling, wisselend seksuele contacten, middelenmisbruik, roekeloos rijgedrag en vreetbuien.
- Stemmingswisselingen. Het humeur kan zo omslaan van heel vrolijk naar intens verdrietig. Dat kan als reactie zijn op een gebeurtenis of een herinnering die door iets kleins naar boven wordt gehaald. 
- Intense woede. De boosheid wordt vaak veroorzaakt doordat de persoon vindt dat er onrecht is. Door de omgeving hoeft dit niet gezien te worden. De persoon kan moeite hebben om die boosheid te beheersen. Dit kan zich dan weer uiten in driftbuien , aanhoudende woede of vechtpartijen.
- Gevoel van leegte. Zich alleen op de wereld voelen, omdat de persoon zich niet begrepen voelt.
- Suïcidale gedragingen. Een poging tot zelfdoding kan komen uit de gedachte dat het allemaal teveel wordt, uit angst om naasten pijn te doen of het is een schreeuw om aandacht. Zichzelf verwonden past hier ook bij. 
- Dissociatie. De persoon kan niet makkelijk bij zijn/haar emoties komen, waardoor het lijkt of hij/zij buiten zichzelf staat. 
- Identiteitsstoornis. Het zelfbeeld en zelfgevoel wisselt sterk. Er kan vooral onzekerheid heersen over eigen identiteit, omdat de persoon als reactie van de buitenwereld vaak te horen krijgen dat hij/zij zich vreemd gedraagt.

*Oorzaak*
De biologische aanleg in combinatie met traumatische gebeurtenissen tijdens de kinderjaren zijn de oorzaken van bordeline. Volgens sommige expert ligt in het serotinegehalte in de hersenen de erfelijke aanleg voor impulsiviteit. Eetstoornissen en verslavingen vallen hier ook onder. Wanneer er dan tijdens de kinderjaren stress is ontstaan vanwege mishandeling, seksueel misbruik, emotioneel misbruik en verwaarlozing kan de stresshormoonhuishouding ontregelt raken. Dit heeft dan weer gevolgen voor de persoonlijkheidsontwikkeling. 

*Onderzoek*
Om te bepalen of iemand bordeline heeft, moet er gekeken worden of 5 van de bovenstaande symptomen aanwezig zijn. Daarnaast moet dit in de vroege volwassenheid in verschillende situatie tot uiting zijn gekomen. Er moet ook gekeken worden of de symptomen niet aan een andere psychische stoornis, geneesmiddelen, drugs of een lichamelijke aandoening te wijten is. 

*Risico's*
Het blijkt dat veel mensen met borderline geen vervolgopleiding hebben gedaan en ook arbeidsongeschikt zijn. Vanwege het moeilijk te begrijpen gedrag voor de omgeving kan het zo zijn dat de persoon steeds minder sociaal contact heeft. Dan kan het zo zijn dat deze echt alleen op zichzelf is aangewezen.

Bij mensen die de 50 zijn gepasseerd komt bordeline veel minder voor. Er kunnen dan nog wel symptomen aanwezig zijn, maar het stabiliseert zich of minder symptomen zijn aanwezig. Hoe dit kan is nog niet duidelijk.

Op lichamelijk gebied zijn de gevolgen van drugsgebruik, alcoholgebruik of vreetbuien zichtbaar. 

Depressie komt veel voor bij mensen met borderline. 

*Behandeling*
Dialectische gedragstherapie wordt veel toegepast op patiënten met ernstige bordeline. Het doel is om te leren omgaan met de stoornissen door middel van crisismanagement en stabilisatie. Het is een combinatie van cognitieve gedragstherapie en Mindfullness oefeningen. Mindfulness is een aandachtstraining waarbij je gebruik maakt van lichaamsverkenning en zitmeditatie. Er wordt geoefend met opmerken, observeren van eigen gedrag en het weer loslaten. 

*Links bij dit artikel*
- trimbos.nl	 
- geestelijke-gezondheid.nl 
- CCGT.nl 
- psychiatrie-nederland.nl

----------


## anoniem99

hallo,

Ongeveer een half jaar geleden, zat ik een beetje op internet rond te zoeken, omdat ik heel veel last van stemmingswisselen heb,ik wordt vaak om niks erg boos op vrienden of m'n vriend, 2 jaar geleden heb ik mezelf zo nu en dan gesneden, en pas heb ik het weer een keer gedaan ook vraag ik me erg vaak af wie ik nou eigenlijk ben. Ik ben toen op een borderlinesite terecht gekomen. En zoals de kenmerken hierboven genoemd zijn: ik heb ze allemaal!
Ik durf het alleen tegen niemand te zeggen, omdat iedereen toch wel zal denken dat ik me dan aanstel en met m'n ouders heb ik een hele slechte band.
Zomaar naar een psycholoog stappen durf ik eigenlijk ook niet (hoewel ik een jaar geleden wel naar een psycholoog ben gestuurd vanwege de slechte band met mijn ouders en de vele ruzies thuis, jammergenoeg kon ik die psycholoog niet goed vertrouwen).

Weet iemand mij raad te geven?

Alvast bedankt

xxx

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey anoniem99,

Ik weet precies waar je over praat. Ikzelf heb ook veel van die kenmerken, maar die lijden dan weer meer naar een sociale fobie. Ik heb mezelf ook een paar keer verwond, maar daar ben ik al een geluk op tijd mee gestopt. Het was niet de oplossing voor mijn problemen. Ik denk dat afvragen wie je nou eigenlijk bent best wel normaal is voor iemand van jouw leeftijd. Maar misschien is er bij jou meer aan de hand dan enkel die normale twijfels. Het beste wat je kan doen, is toch proberen om er met iemand over te praten. Misschien zal je een keer botsen op mensen die vinden dat je je aanstelt, maar dan kan ik alleen zeggen dat je bij de verkeerde mensen terecht bent gekomen. Mensen die hun hart op de juiste plaats hebben, zullen zeker naar je luisteren en er voor je zijn. Ik weet wel dat het allemaal niet zo evident is. Het is altijd makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Ik vind in ieder geval dat je je niet aanstelt. Je bent niet alleen ! Soms is het makkelijker om het te vertellen aan een buitenstaander dan aan beste vrienden of familie. Dat hangt een beetje van jezelf en de mensen om je heen af. Maar erover praten is belangrijk en je zal zeker iemand vinden die naar je luistert.

Veel succes en weet dat ik altijd naar je wil luisteren !

Groetjes sandra

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey anoniem99,

Ik weet precies waar je over praat. Ikzelf heb ook veel van die kenmerken, maar die lijden dan weer meer naar een sociale fobie. Ik heb mezelf ook een paar keer verwond, maar daar ben ik al een geluk op tijd mee gestopt. Het was niet de oplossing voor mijn problemen. Ik denk dat afvragen wie je nou eigenlijk bent best wel normaal is voor iemand van jouw leeftijd. Maar misschien is er bij jou meer aan de hand dan enkel die normale twijfels. Het beste wat je kan doen, is toch proberen om er met iemand over te praten. Misschien zal je een keer botsen op mensen die vinden dat je je aanstelt, maar dan kan ik alleen zeggen dat je bij de verkeerde mensen terecht bent gekomen. Mensen die hun hart op de juiste plaats hebben, zullen zeker naar je luisteren en er voor je zijn. Ik weet wel dat het allemaal niet zo evident is. Het is altijd makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Ik vind in ieder geval dat je je niet aanstelt. Je bent niet alleen ! Soms is het makkelijker om het te vertellen aan een buitenstaander dan aan beste vrienden of familie. Dat hangt een beetje van jezelf en de mensen om je heen af. Maar erover praten is belangrijk en je zal zeker iemand vinden die naar je luistert.

Veel succes en weet dat ik altijd naar je wil luisteren !

Groetjes sandra

----------


## Nora

Het is ook moeilijk om de stap te nemen om naar een psycholoog te gaan. Toch denk ik dat deze je wel verder kan helpen. Het is wel zo dat deze je alleen kan helpen als je er zelf ook aan werkt om eraan te werken. Een psycholoog kan je inzichten geven waarom je bepaalde dingen doet om er vervolgens iets mee te gaan doen. Ik vind het wel heel goed van je op onderzoek bent om er iets aan te doen. Je bent al een stap vooruit. Succes ermee.

----------


## Dione

15 jaar geleden ben ik met een artikel over borderline naar de huisarts gegaan met de mededeling dat dit artikel over mij ging, toen dacht de huisarts aan een modeverschijnsel en dat ik het had omdat ik het gelezen had. 15 vreselijke jaren verder word ik nu waarschijnlijk binnenkort opgenomen omdat ik borderline heb.. wacht niet.. of je nu wel of niet borderline heb of niet ga hulp zoeken, baat het niet dan schaad het niet. schaam je niet, je leert op z'n minst jezelf beter kennen en omgaan met je emoties. verwacht niet dat je omgeving opeens wel begrip voor je gedrag heeft als je het een naam kan geven.. als je niet tevreden bent met je psycholoog zoek dan een andere, ook hier geld dat dit gewoon mensen zijn, de één ligt je beter dan de andere.

----------


## Dione

15 jaar geleden ging ik met een artikel over borderline naar de huisarts. ondanks dat hij op de hoogte was van mijn problemen dacht hij dat ik slechts dacht dat ik borderline had door het artikel. 16 vreselijke jaren verder word ik binnenkort waarschijnlijk opgenomen.. wacht niet en zoek hulp. als je psychloog je niet bevalt zoek een andere, het zijn mensen en met de één klikt het nu eenmaal beter dan met de andere. verwacht niet dat mensen in je omgeving opeens wel begrip voor je hebben als je een naam voor je gedrag hebt weten te vinden. het blijft moeilijk voor bijvoorbeeld je ouders.. als je het niet hebt begrijp je het waarschijnlijk ook niet. 
veel succes.

----------


## Joyce13

> hallo,
> 
> Ongeveer een half jaar geleden, zat ik een beetje op internet rond te zoeken, omdat ik heel veel last van stemmingswisselen heb,ik wordt vaak om niks erg boos op vrienden of m'n vriend, 2 jaar geleden heb ik mezelf zo nu en dan gesneden, en pas heb ik het weer een keer gedaan ook vraag ik me erg vaak af wie ik nou eigenlijk ben. Ik ben toen op een borderlinesite terecht gekomen. En zoals de kenmerken hierboven genoemd zijn: ik heb ze allemaal!
> Ik durf het alleen tegen niemand te zeggen, omdat iedereen toch wel zal denken dat ik me dan aanstel en met m'n ouders heb ik een hele slechte band.
> Zomaar naar een psycholoog stappen durf ik eigenlijk ook niet (hoewel ik een jaar geleden wel naar een psycholoog ben gestuurd vanwege de slechte band met mijn ouders en de vele ruzies thuis, jammergenoeg kon ik die psycholoog niet goed vertrouwen).
> 
> Weet iemand mij raad te geven?
> 
> Alvast bedankt
> ...




Heey ! 

Ik heb zoiets ook meegemaakt.. ik ben er afgekomen door mijn vriendinnen het te vertellen en hun hebben me dag&&nacht in de gaten gehouden... er is elkee avond een week lang een vriendin bij me geweest ( logeren) Dat helpt  :Wink:  als zij je maar tegen houd... en als ze maar van je houd dan komt alles goed  :Big Grin:  

Je moet vooral niet doorgaan .. een meisje bij me van school is daardoor verlamd aan haar arm geraakt dat wil je toch ook niet ?  :Confused:  

Doei Doei ! 

_xXx_

----------


## lena

Hoi allemaal.
Uiteraard kan ik het niet nalaten op dit onderwerp te reageren,waarom niet ?
Ik ben `n borderliner al jaren. Er zijn verschillende gradaties,als je volgens het DSM beoordeelt wordt,heb je tot 5,borderline trekken en vanaf 7 tot 9 ben je `n echte borderliner.
Helaas voor mij,val ik zelfs hoger uit dan de score 9,dus eigenlijk kom ik zelfs boven hun DSM hoger uit.
En ja ik ben al vanaf mijn 16 e onder behandeling v.e psychiater,ben nu 43 jr.
Wat ik tot nu toe weet (begrijpen is voor mij nog steeds te moeilijk),is dat snijden wat vele doen,een manier om bij je gevoel te kunnen komen. Immers er zijn momenten dat je niks voelt alleen leegte. Ik probeer mezelf samen te vatten,zodat de scores v/d verschillende gradaties,misschien iets duidelijkheid schept. Jezelf iets aan doen,o.a snijden in jezelf heet automutulatie. Geloof mij ik heb andere borderliners meegemaakt tijdens mijn vele opnames(afd.psychiatrie),die zijn voor `t leven verminkt,sneden ook in gezicht en alle denkbare plekken.Ikzelf,heb mijn eig.tatoeage verwijdert,zal maar niet zegge hoe. een ving.top eraf,en meer;alleen dit zijn naar zeggen,ernstige verwondingen. En hoe vaak ik niet met de dood bezig ben,te vaak. Verder is borderline niet alleen funest voor jezelf,je omgeving heeft er ook veel last van. Je gedraagt je soms aardig en daarna haat je alles en iedereen. Andere mensen kunnen je proberen te begrijpen maar helpen Nee! Ik in iedergeval ben absoluut niet om mee om te gaan en dat besef,tja je wordt eenzaam. De slogan,help jezelf,dat hangt van veel factoren af. Ik kom tot op de dag van vandaag nog steeds elke 2 wek.bij m`n psychiater. Ik weet van mezelf en de "weinige"die mij kennen,dat ik niet oud wordt. Dat is mijn wijze besluit en goed recht! Borderliner zijn en het besef daarin,is moeilijker dan menigeen kan indenken. Je twijfelzucht,snel maar vooral impulsief reageren,het soms niet meer weten,als je je zelf weer eens bent kwijtgeraakt. Borderline kan bij sommige die ouder worden,verminderen en er zelfs redelijk mee om gaan. Maar ook dat geldt niet altijd,het kan zich ook versterken,in mijn geval dus.
Tja,lang bericht,maar dit wou ik ff kwijt. GR. Lena.

----------


## Agnes574

Lena,
Wat erg voor je,maar ook moedig van je om je verhaal hier met ons te delen!
Met Border-line omgaan lijkt me echt verschrikkelijk moeilijk...ik heb het niet,ik heb 'enkel maar' CVS(chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom)...zeggen ze toch al 10 jaar...maar daar kan ik al moeilijk mee leven,laat staan wat jij moet doormaken...
Ik wens je dan ook enorm veel sterkte!!!!

Agnes Xx

----------


## Ikkedus

Hallo,
Ik ben Ingrid en pleegmoeder van een meisje van 11 jaar. 
Ik zou graag ervaringen van mensen willen horen die nu borderline hebben en hoe het met hen ging toen ze ongeveer 10 - 12 jaar waren. Hoe ging het toen met je? 
Hoe ging je met spanningen om? Deed je jezelf weleens pijn? Wenste je zelf dood? 
Hoe ging je met vriendschappen om? Hoe ging je met je ouders, opvoeders om?
Wat was toen belangrijk voor je? 

Ik heb eigenlijk een heleboel vragen  :Smile:  Ook bijvoorbeeld, wat denk je dat je toen nodig had? Wat heeft die omgeving toen voor jou meer kunnen betekenen?

Ik wil graag binnenkort uitleggen waarom ik deze vragen heb, maar is het misschien al duidelijk  :Smile: 

Groetjes Ingrid

----------


## willem barten

hallo ingrid:

even een korte inleiding, mijn moeder had een enorm groot minderwaardigheidskomplex en kon alleen liefde geven aan mijn vader.
mijn vader was een keiharde werker, zakenman en had een spartaanse kijk op de wereld.
ik ben zijn enigste zoon, voor de rest waren er vier zussen.
mijn moeder was ziekelijk jaloers, zodra mijn vader belangstelling toonde voor mij of voor zijn hobbies was er thuis altijd ruzie omdat mijn moeder zich gepasseerd voelde.
ikzelf was ,en ben, een dromer, overgevoelig, aanhankelijk, bang, verlegen en voelde me erg minderwaardig ten opzichte van mijn medescholieren.
mijn vader was een harde en zag mij niet, ik moest van hem werken en alles verdienen., mijn kleding het eten alles moest van hem verdient worden (hij was toen marktkoopman en bezig met een vrachttaxi).
ik was toentertijd erg eenzaam en kon dat niet doorbreken alhoewel ik toen al wel wist wat ik nodig had namelijk bevestiging voor wat en wie ik was en kon.
tussen mijn tiende en twaalfde levensjaar voelde ik dat heel erg duidelijk maar kon er thuis niet mee aankomen omdat iedereen een eigen eiland had.
mijn 'íkzijn' begon ik buitenshuis te halen, ik hielp de overburen met boodschappen doen en kreeg daar komplimentjes voor, er was toentertijd een metselaar (nico) bezig in de wijk en ik hielp hem mee en ik werd er trots op.
ook speelde ik toen accordeon en kon daar mijn gevoel in kwijt.
op school was ik een buitenstaander want ik gedroeg me vreemd, ik zonderde me af bang om iets te moeten doen wat ik niet geleerd had.
meedoen met anderen was mij erg vreemd, maar zodra iemand hulp nodig had stond ik vooraan.
ik zocht iets maar wist nooit wat, wel dat ik altijd 'te ver ging', over mijn as.
het is zoveel wat ik je zou willen schrijven maar dan word het een boek.
ik zocht liefde en bevestiging bij mijn ouders maar kreeg het nooit alles stopte ik toen maar weg en leefde ge-isoleerd van de buitenwereld in mijn eigen fantasie..
op mijn achttiende ben ik bekeken door een psycholoog (ik woonde toen al op mezelf) en er kwam uit dat ik een persoonlijkheidsstoornis heb as 1.
ik wist moeilijk te reageren op emotioneel-gevoelige prikkels, had vrij veel negatieve faalangst en onzekerheid, maar bij wat positieve bevestiging was ik best in staat mij ergens voor in te zetten.
ik had een sterke afweer tegen autoriteit en was teruggetrokken, ernstig en wantrouwig.
ook had ik weinig eigen afgrenzing t.a.v. de buitenwereld een onduidelijk grensgevoel t.a.v. de omgeving.
er is toentertijd geadviseerd om een therapie te volgen maar dat is er niet van gekomen.
kortom, ik ben eenzaam opgegroeid, kreeg geen liefde en moest alles verdienen tussen mijn tiende en twaalfde jaar (natuurlijk al vanaf mijn geboorte tot toen ik op mijn zeventiende uit huis wegging).

tot zover hoop ik dat ik jou vraag een beetje heb kunnen beantwoorden.
zelf ben ik bezig een boek te schrijven over mijn jeugd en de gevolgen daarvan.

mocht je meer willen weten kun je me altijd mailen.

vriendelijke groeten, willem barten.

----------


## Daisy76

Hallo,
Bij mij zeiden ze 9 jaar geleden ook dat ik borderline en ptss had maar nooit heb ik het willen geloven dat ik borderline had..
Nu 9 jaar later hebben ze me een grote psychologische test afgenomen en blijkt toch echt wel dat ik Wel Borderline heb
Ik vond het verschikkelijk om te horen...maar waarom weet ik niet..
Ik ben iemand met heel veel psychische problematiek daar kon ik nog redelijk mee leven maar nu komt erbij kijken dat ik moet accepteren dat ik borderline heb...
Hoe kan ik hier mee omgaan??
Hoe kan ik het accepteren??
Zijn er mensen die het ook zo hebben ervaren??
Hoe ga je ermee om??
Alvast bedankt Daisy76

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Daisy ik dacht ik ga is even reageren op jouw schrijven. Daisy je hebt nu te horen gekregen dat je Borderline hebt, officieel dus. Je vraagt hoe kan ik hier mee omgaan, hoe kan ik het accepteren, hoe ga je ermee om. Daisy 1 ding je bent niet anders als een week geleden, je bent nog steeds hetzelfde persoontje als voor de officiele bevestiging. Ook ik heb verschillende pschiatrische aandoeningen en heb er ook erg over ingezeten. Kreeg het ene na het andere stempel erbij. Op een gegeven moment dacht ik okee ik kan 2 dingen doen. Of mezelf helemaal gek maken met deze aandoeningen of proberen er mee om te leren gaan, en dat ik nog steeds hetzelfde persoontje ben als voor die stempels. Ik heb gelukkig geleerd ook mede doormezelf door te denken ik ben wie ik ben, en daar kan ik niets aan veranderen als voor de stempels. Ik leef naar mijn mogelijkheden die ik aankan, psch. gezien dan en sta er niet teveel bij stil. Ik schrijf je omdat als je er constant aan loopt te denken ik heb Borderline je helemaal jezelf gek kan draaien. Jij bent niet veranderd vergeleken met 2 of 3 weken geleden alleen het ziektebeeld wat jij hebt heeft een naam gekregen. Ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat ook ik Daisy het er in het begin het er heel moeilijk mee heb gehad, totdat ik dus dacht ja waar ben ik nu mee bezig. Zit me hier helemaal gek te draaien. Daisy wat ik je probeer te zeggen, of het me lukt weet ik niet, maak je alsjeblieft niet zo heel druk om die naam Borderline. Ik snap je al te goed, begrijp me niet verkeerd, maar probeer je een tip te geven hoe je er ook over kan gaan denken. En ook ik slik veel medicatie en heb beperkingen, blij nee dat ben ik er niet mee. Maar probeer te leven wat voor mij in mijn mogelijkheden ligt qua ziektenbeelden zowel psch. als lichamelijk. Hoop dat je wat aan mijn antwoord hebt, als je wilt reageren doe het gerust. Met een groet Chicka

----------


## Daisy76

Hey Chika,
Heel verhelderend allemaal bedankt.
Dat ik nu officieel "benoemd" ben als borderliner is nog niet eens het gote probleem en dat ik niet veranderd ben weet ik ook heel goed..
Maar ik krijg nu constant te horen en zelfs van het riagg dat ik moet accepteren en niet ontkennen...
En dat maakt het zo moeilijk dat hun zo pushen en ik dan geen controle heb voor mijn gevoel..snap je??
Ik weet dat ik niet perfect ben maar moet ik bij elke fout die ik maak zeggen dat ik borderliner ben?? nee toch??
En dat is/zal mijn valkuil worden hoe ga ik er dan goed mee om??
Ik doe echt mijn best hoor echt waar en ik ben ook echt een doorzetter maar ergens is er voor mij een grens..
En een grens is nu bij mij als ik het niet meer realistisch kan zien/begrijpen en een ander dan voor mij gaat beslissen daar kan ik niet mee leven..
Groet Daisy76

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Daisy graag gedaan hoor mijn antwoord op jouw, ik hoop alleen dat ik je een beetje als is het maar een klein beetje ermee kan helpen. Het is zeer zeker niet mijn bedoeling om je de grond in te boren ofzo. Daisy ik heb een vraagje volg je therapie of ben je alleen onder behandeling bij het Riagg? En kan je niet tegen het Riagg zeggen ja ik weet dat ik Bordeline heb en wijs me daar elke niet op, daar word ik niet goed van. Dat jullie daar steeds op hameren, zorgt er alleen maar voor dat ik verder in de put raak. Ook tegen de mensen in jouw omgeving. Meis ik weet hoe je nu zit en dat is verdomde moeilijk die situatie. Maar laat je door die mensen die jouw er steeds op wijzen niet klein krijgen. Nobody,s Perfect ieder mens heeft en maakt fouten, gelukkig maar anders zou het saai gaan worden op deze aardbol. Waar jij op moet gaan letten dat ze inderdaad niet voor jouw gaan beslissen Its your life. Daisy mag ik je vragen een antwoord hoef je niet te geven hoor, of ze je willen opnemen of wat dan ook. Slik je medicatie? Heb je therapie gevolgd omtrent de borderline? Ik hoor graag nog van je, met een groet en knuffel Chicka

----------


## Daisy76

> Daisy mag ik je vragen een antwoord hoef je niet te geven hoor, of ze je willen opnemen of wat dan ook. Slik je medicatie? Heb je therapie gevolgd omtrent de borderline? Ik hoor graag nog van je, met een groet en knuffel Chicka



Hey Chika,
Je mag me alles vragen hoor niets is mij teveel..
Ik heb 9 jaar lang alleen maar medicatie geslikt maar daar ben ik sinds maart afgelopen jaar mee gestopt.
En therapie?? ehm ja een vers training alleen was dat in de tijd dat ik niet echt wist dat ik borderline had...
Tuurlijk zit ik er wel eens aan te denken trouwens over opname maar ik ben iemand die niet echt hulp durft te vragen,denk altijd dat ik het wel alleen kan opknappen..
Ze noemen me dan ook eigenwijs :Confused: maar ik zie het als iets sterks van mezelf.
Groetjes Daisy76

----------


## chicka1958

Hey Daisy, ben ik weer haha. Luister meis heb je bij die vers training geen boek gehad met huiswerk, wat je thuis bv moest doen? Dat zou je als je dat boek nog hebt is tevoorschijn kunnen halen daar staan goede handleidingen in. Als je denkt nee ik weet het echt niet meer, zou ik overwegen om de verstraining opnieuw te doen. Hey Daisy soms is eigenwijs een niet verkeerde eigenschap hoor, maar te is niet goed. Kom voor jezelf op meis, laat je niet klein krijgen. Laat zien kijk ik ben DAISY en wat willen jullie nu. En wat wil Daisy nu, nou Daisy wil hulp, handvaten die ze/je kan gebruiken in de situatie waarin je je nu bevind. Daisy je moet echt om hulp vragen hoor als je het helemaal niet red. En ja je kunt sterk zijn, en ver alleen strijden, maar eens houd het op, en heb je goede begeleiding nodig, die je de handvaten leert en waar je nu en in de toekomst wat aan hebt. Dus Daisy geef een schreeuw naar jouw hulpverlener, en als degene zegt je moet het accepteren dat je Borderline hebt, zeg je okee geef me dan de handvaten maar om er mee te leren omgaan, de verstraining dus. Opname is een hele stap meis, maar als jij zelf vind en je behandelaar, moet je misschien overwegen een therapie binnenshuis te doen, dus met opname. Waarom ben je eigenlijk met je medicijnen gestopt, eigenwijsheid of hielpen ze niet? Meis sterkte weer, en een lieve groet Chicka

----------


## Daisy76

Hey Chika,
Hier was ik ook weer...
Om maar met die medicatie te beginnen..ik ben ermee gestopt omdat ik die voor mijn gevoel niet meer nodig had...
Heb ze samen met de psychiater(na 10 jaar gebruik)afgebouwd.
In eerste instantie gaat het wel maar daarna is alles zo nieuw en vreemd.
De gevoelens die ik heb ken ik niet dus die moet ik proberen te plaatsen/begrijpen..
Maar ik wilde ze echt niet nog langer in nemen was elke dag zo vermoeid ervan en dat is nu allemaal anders..
Alleen ben ik sinds afgelopen weken wat neerslachtiger aan het worden weet niet hoe het komt maar het zit me behoorlijk tegen kan niet anders dan steeds schreeuwen en mopperen..en hoe erg ook maar mijn ouders hebben het,het moeilijkst met mij in de buurt.
Voel me even niet lekker maar uitleg geven lukt mij al helemaal niet...en mijn ouders zie ik al niet wekelijks (woon net iets te ver van ze vandaan zodoende)en als ze dan hier zijn heb ik het zo moeilijk..en dan helpen die stemmingswisselingen er al helemaal niet meer bij.
Maar goed Chika ik weet ook er komen ook wel weer goede tijden aan en daar moet ik nu echt aan vast blijven houden...
En ja..ik gun het mezelf niet maar zal eigenlijk eens goed moeten janken haha..
Ach pootjes eronder houden toch??
Groetjes van mij....Daisy

----------


## 271062

hallo,
ok vast houden aan de goede tijden als je dat kunt des te beter...
ben depressief tgv concentratie- en slaapproblemen en heb ook borderline ontwikkelt. Is om gek van te worden. Niet zozeer woedeaanvallen maar regelmatig huilbuien omdat ik mij zo slecht voel dat niks nog gaat. De concentratieproblemen zijn zodanig erg geworden dat ik zelfs niet meer kan nadenken. Zit als opgesloten in mezelf en ervaar een grote druk in hoofd, vooral achterhoofd en bne voortdurend gespannen. Bepaalde stoffen verergeren situatie zoals bvb. alcohol en medicamenten maar kan niet zonder. Hoe geraak ik hieruit? Mijn partner begrijpt het allemaal niet meer want ik ben ook onterecht ziekelijk jaloers op dingen uit het verleden (die zo'n 30 jaar geleden zijn gebeurd). Begin die zaken allemaal in negatieve zin te analyseren en te projecteren op mijn partner en heb hem daardoor al meermaals verschrikkelijk boos gemaakt. Dat dit moet stoppen maar ik weet niet hoe omdat ik met momenten totaal de controle verlies over wat ik denk en zeg. Graag reactie hierop als je iemand kent met soortegelijke problemen. Wil mijn relatie niet langer op het spel zetten? Grote dank hiervoor.

Veel liefs,
Karine.

----------


## mirthe1

Hoi 


Je bent nooit een borderliner, maar je hebt borderline. Iemand met suikerziekte noem je ook geen zuikerzieke...... 
Ik heb borderline, maar door de therapie dgt, die ik gevolgd heb, ben ik het goed onder controle.
Je kan er prima mee leven, maar je hebt er wel handvaten voor nodig, waar je wat mee kan.
Deze handvaten krijg je tijdens de therapie, de dgt, voor deze therapie, zijn de trainer speciaal opgeleid voor de dit ziekte beeld, dus ze begrijpen precies wat je knelpunten zijn.
Het gaat niet over, maar je kan er prima op een goede manier mee leven.
Een opname is vaak juist invaliderend voor iemand met borderline, omdat je veel zelfstandigheid kwijt raakt, en dat maakt je vaak minder dan beter. Je blijft meer patient dan persoon, en das niet altijd goed voor iemand met borderline.
Misschien kan het nodig zijn om tot rust te komen, maar probeer de juiste therapie te krijgen, dan zijn die opnames later meestal niet meer nodig. Tenzij je meerder stoornissen erbij hebt.

groetjes Mirthe1

----------


## Luuss0404

Heartagram ik hoop dat je de medelevende berichtjes nog hebt gelezen en dat het nu wat beter met je gaat  :Smile: 

Voor iedereen die in eenzelfde sitatie zit als heartagram wens ik veel sterkte, zoek hulp ook al is dit moeilijk en confronterend, maar geef niet op!

----------


## Luuss0404

Sites met informatie zijn oa; http://www.trimbos.nl/default1736.html en http://www.stichtingborderline.nl/

----------


## Luuss0404

*Diagnostische criteria voor de borderline persoonlijkheidsstoornis (DSM-IV):*
* Pogingen om uit alle macht te voorkomen dat hij in de steek gelaten wordt (of hier nu feitelijk aanleiding voor bestaat is niet belangrijk; het kan ook zijn dat de verlating slechts in de verbeelding van de patiënt dreigt).
* Onevenwichtige en intense relaties waarin de ander nu eens geïdealiseerd en dan weer als waardeloos beschouwd wordt.
* Een identiteitsstoornis, waarbij het beeld dat de patiënt van zichzelf heeft en de manier waarop hij over zichzelf oordeelt opvallend gestoord, vervormd of onevenwichtig is.
* Een tekort aan zelfbeheersing waardoor de patiënt zichzelf schade berokkent (dit tekort moet zich op ten minste twee gebieden manifesteren; voorbeelden: geld verkwisten, risicos nemen met seks, drugsmisbruik, roekeloos autorijden, vreetbuien).
* Terugkerend suïcidaal gedrag, terugkerende suïcidale gestes en dreigen met zelfdoding, automutilatie.
* Een onevenwichtige stemming, die toegeschreven kan worden aan de neiging te emotioneel reageren (bijv. perioden van diepe ontstemming, geïrriteerdheid of angst, die meestal een paar uur en zelden langer dan een paar dagen duren).
* Zich chronisch leeg voelen.
* Misplaatste, hevige woede of het onvermogen gevoelens van boosheid te beheersen (bijvoorbeeld regelmatig terugkerende driftbuien, constante woede, vechtpartijen).
* Voorbijgaande, met stress samenhangende vorming van waanachtige ideeën of ernstige dissociatieve symptomen.* 
*Toelichting*
Cliënten met BPS proberen voortdurend te vermijden dat ze in de steek gelaten worden. Ze reageren dan ook vaak* heftig met angst en woede op reële of denkbeeldige verlatingen. De woede richten ze vaak op zichzelf, dit kan zo ver gaan dat ze zichzelf beschadigen (automutilatie) of een suïcide poging doen. En zo komen ze vaak in contact met vele hulpverleners. Na de woede-uitbarstingen zijn er vaak schaamte en schuldgevoelens.
In de relatie met anderen hebben ze de neiging om snel om heel zwart-wit te denken en snel te kunnen switchen van mening. Iemand kan het ene moment geweldig zijn, het andere moment 'onbetrouwbaar en slecht'. Dit gebeurt met name als ze het gevoel hebben dat de ander niet genoeg om hen geeft.
Zo zwart-wit kunnen ze ook over zichzelf denken, dit noemen we dan identiteitsproblemen. Het uit zich in* snelle wisselingen in zelfbeeld, toekomstplannen, seksuele identiteit en typen vrienden. Impulsiviteit kan leiden tot gokken, eetproblemen, verslavingen, onveilige sex of roekeloos gedrag.
BPS kan samen gaan met andere klachten zoals: depressiviteit, angst, psychose of dissociatie.
De diagnose BPS wordt 3 keer zo vaak bij vrouwen dan bij mannen gesteld. Naar schatting leidt 1 a 2 procent van de Nederlandse bevolking aan BPS.* 

*Mogelijke oorzakelijke factoren*
Het gaat bijna altijd om een combinatie van factoren, waarbij elke factor een bijdrage kan leveren aan het ontstaan van BPS en de factoren elkaar versterken.
Biologisch
Aanleg voor impulsiviteit en stemmingswisselingen, dit heeft mogelijk te maken met een stoornis in de serotonine huishouding. Serotonine zorgt voor de prikkeloverdracht tussen zenuwcellen.
Psychologisch
Ingrijpende ervaringen in de jeugd zoals: emotionele verwaarlozing, een instabiele gezinssituatie, ervaringen van mishandeling en/of* seksueel misbruik.
Sociaal/maatschappelijk* 
Het wegvallen van bepaalde sociale structuren (werk, vrienden, kerk, gezin, etc.).

Bron; moeilijkemensen.nl

----------


## bar761

ook ik ben 12 jaar geleden als borderliner gediagnostiseerd, dit nav een vreslijke ervaring.
ik deed ook wel vreemd maar kwam ook veel dingen tegen die ik echt niet had.
geen zelfbeschadiging, woedeaanvallen, niet suicidaal......
maar er waren ook dingen die wel klopten.
veel onrust vooral in mijn hoofd, dingen niet kunnen overzien, grote chaos.
heb na 12 jaar psychiateren gevraagd of ik ritalin mocht proberen, dit hielp direct onrust in mijn hoofd was over.
het was dus ws adhd, maar what.s in a name.
andere klachten zijn wel gebleven, depressies, slaapstoornissen.
maar ben echt heel blij dat ik naast AD ook ritalin gekregen heb.
kan nu aan dingen beginnen en ze afmaken wat mij nooit gelukt is.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Barbara,
Fijn dat je de dingen waar je aan begint nu ook kan afmaken!
Hopelijk is er een goede mogelijkheid om wat te doen aan de depressie en de slaapstoornissen  :Smile: 
Heel veel succes!
Liefs Luuss

----------


## sietske763

heb naast mijn AD nu ook seroquel 600mg gekregen.
om te slapen, wat niet erg goed gelukt is.
maar ik moet het denk ik maar even de tijd gunnen en niet uit wanhoop weer aan iets nieuws beginnen, zo raak ik ook nooit goed ingesteld op medicatie.
heb in ieder geval door de ritalin weer wat zitten poetsen, wat wel bevrediging geeft.
voordeel dat ik ook ritalin slik is dat ik ondanks mijn "dikmakende med."wel afval,
wat ook wel nodig was, was echt dik geworden door al die pillen.
lieve groeten

----------


## Luuss0404

Inmiddels is het slapen gelukkig wel gelukt  :Smile:  
Beweging is een soort natuurlijke Ad en over het algemeen helpt t ook voor de 'lijn'  :Wink:

----------


## wilbierman

Hoi onbekende lieverd.
Ik ben er van overtuigd dat je dat ben .
helaas herken ik heel veel in je verhaal behalven de gescheiden ouders.
Als je wil zou ik heel graag met je mailen weet alleen niet hoe dat zo te regelen ik denk niet dat ik zomaar mijn adres kan opschrijven?
Ik ben Wil en lees in jou verhaal mijn eigen verhaal terug, ik ben inmiddels 42 jaar en heb 4 kinderen 3 meiden en een zoon.
als je meer wil weten of contakt wil laat het me dan weten.
Een ding dood gaan is niet de oplossing daar ben ik na zoveel jaar wel achter.
Lieve groetjes Wil.B

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Wil B,

Tegen welke onbekende lieverd heb je het?
Je kan op iemands naam klikken en dan is de 2e optie "stuur een prive-bericht naar ..." en dan kan je een prive berichtje sturen met eventueel daarin je e-mailadres.
En ik ben het met je eens dat doodgaan niet de oplossing is! 

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Francesco

Goede moderator opmerking.
Ik begreep de reactie ook niet.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Francesco,
Sjah er zijn meerdere lieverds die op het onderwerp gereageerd hebben, dus is wel handig om te weten wie er bedoelt wordt  :Wink:

----------


## wilbierman

Hallo allemaal.
Sorry voor de onduidelijkheid maar ik snap nog niet helemaal hoe het werkt op deze side.
Ik bedoelde het meisje van 19 ,gescheiden ouders.

Maar nu ik hier toch weer ben heeft er iemand van jullie ervaring met de linehan therapie?
O ik zal me eerst even voor stellen.
Ik heet Wil en ben een moereder van 4 kinderen en heb een hele lieve man (al 20 Jaar)
Onder tussen ben ik bijna 9manden opgenomen in een ps.ziekenhuis.Gesloten afdeling, ivm zelfmoord.
De laatste 2 maanden ben ik alleen maaar achteruit gegaan daar.
ik heb mezelf dan ook min of meer zelf ontslagen uit de kliniek.
27 -04 was mijn dochter jarig en ik ben niet meer terug gegaan naar de klieniek iemand heeft voor mij nijn pillem af gehaald en zo ben ik nu op eens al weer een dike week thuis (wat heel erg moeilijk is) straks hebben mijn man en ik een gesprek met de psyg. van de afdeling over hoe nu verder.
Weet je ik heb geen idee.
In het af gelopen half jaar zijn er hele erge dingen met mij gebeurd of heb ik erge dingen gedaan.
Nu ik weer meer thuis ben kan ik totaal mijn draai niet vinden ,er komt niets uit mijn handen en er is zo vreselijk veel te doen in het huis.
Plus dat de kinderen ook hun aandacht vragen .
De onrust in mijn lijf is soms niet om te harden, dan weet ik niet waar ik het zoeken moet.
Ik ga (als er plaats is in die groep) met MBT beginnen maar of dat nu wel de juiste behandeling is weet ik eigenlijk niet.
Maar over de linehan therapie heb ik al vaker goede berichten gehoord ,dus wie heeft hier ervaring mee.
Groetjes Wil.B

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Wil,

Het meisje wat jij bedoelt onder de naam heartagram is sinds 01-02-06 niet meer hier op het forum geweest...
Ik heb geen ervaring met de Linehan therapie, ik heb wel iets geplaatst over wat het is, maar kon verder op het forum geen ervaringen vinden van leden die het ondergaan zijn... 
Erg vervelend dat het zo slecht met je gaat, dat je geen idee hebt waar je het moet zoeken of hoe het nu verder gaat  :Frown:  
Ik hoop voor je dat je een therapie of behandeling kan volgen zodat het beter met je gaat! 
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Debbie32

Als het slecht weer is , zoals nu in belgie regen regen en nog eens regen en tegen de herfst aan dan word ik depri :s 
Weet er iemand wat je daar aan kan doen , of dat dat gevoel van depri kan verminderen,tips of zo.
Niet normaal hoe ik toch altijd weer met het weer buiten mee ga kwa gemoedstoestand.

Groetjes

----------

